# RRR/vincent rims equivalent for magna/xtractions ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Everything is in the title of this topic : is there exists some detailled wheels like road race replica or vincent ones, BUT for magna/X-tractions ? 

thank you a lot!


dimitri


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vincent makes wheels for TYCOs... I think you might be able to drill the axle holes to accommodate an AFX axle, but if it's not done perfect you'll get the wobbles..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Vincent makes wheels for AFx and even Tomy.. good luck buying them although I did see a set of them being sold by Vincents direct on ebay...


Dave


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

In one word, there 's no hope to find some cool magna-xtraction wheels


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I was going to suggest Motodrom Bamberg but their Vincent wheels are for either Faller ot T-Jet per the descriptions. Umpfi's Slotbox does not list Vincent wheels. I thought he used to carry them. One would tink Vincent wheels would be more readily available in Europe than in the US.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll search again, thank you :thumbsup:

By the way, one magnatraction wheel is looking great (especially on vintage cars, here some Racing legends resin caster and sculptor personal cars)











A friend of mine said to me that is truck wheels 

but I can't find any either... (except I 've seen it in slot car central eb** auctions, but the shipping to france is extremely expensive, because he ships only with express tracked shipping)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

demether said:


> I'll search again, thank you :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, one magnatraction wheel is looking great (especially on vintage cars, here some Racing legends resin caster and sculptor personal cars)
> 
> ...


Dimitri,

The wheels pictured are from the AFX Specialty (4 gear) chassis. SlotCar Central has them in volume.

http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/m...C&Product_Code=2AA4MHSC1W8&Category_Code=HCPB

http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/m...&Product_Code=2AA4MHSCFW0&Category_Code=AA4PY

Check out his site. You can buy them by the pair as well. He has the necessary axles and tires. Bud's also has tires for these wheels.

Aso, here is a site in Germany that has Vincent wheels.

http://www.scalerace.de/shop/shop.htm

I hope this is useful.

Hutt


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Dimitri,
> 
> The wheels pictured are from the AFX Specialty (4 gear) chassis. SlotCar Central has them in volume.
> 
> ...


These maybe the wheels that came on the tractor trailers and the lighted jeeps and others. Same size as regular AFX rear wheels.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the information 

I'll try to contact slot car central, but I'm afraid he's shipping only in express (very expensive to france)...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I had some alu wheels made for the XT, but they are just plain deep dished, not detailed.

What about Robinhills inserts on ebbayy, could they be adapted?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it can be adapted, but there is no item available for now ! 


EDIt ; I m' not so sure of the shipping rate, so I 'll dont comment it.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Anthony Hill BBS Inserts*

Here is a photo of a JL Mustang on a Tomy SRT chassis with ebay seller ant1969hill (Anthony Hill) BBS photo etched inserts applied to the stock SRT wheels. Note that the inset diameter is slightly larger than the inner rim diameter of the Tomy wheels. Tony makes the inserts for the metal wheels that he provides with his full kits. However, I will try to slightly ream a set of wheels to allow the inserts to fit in a resessed fashion. I thought this picture may provise some insight into the use of these finely detailed inserts. :thumbsup:

The Hutt whose photography skill is way less than the quality of his camera :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They would look better set in a little.

I guess Anthony is making more wheels and inserts as we speak?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry if this is OT but what do people think of these:










IFEs and rears to follow.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> Sorry if this is OT but what do people think of these:


Picture?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Picture?


 
Sorry Res, my finger slipped! Picture now added...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> They would look better set in a little.


You are correct, sir. Unfortunately, as I explained, there will be some reaming work required on the wheels to all the inserts to set in. The insert diameter is too large to fit inside either Tomy or Tyco wheels. Of course, Tony made the inserts for his wheels. I will try some reaming of wheel and post the results.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice looking wheels on the front, Montoya1. Who makes them?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As per the equally cool set up block the car is on, Scale Engineering. I suggested some Über-shallow wheels would be a nice change, and it would appear they agree as a batch are being made. There will be some IFE's for the racing crowd if it all works out.

No idea if these will make it to production, or what they will cost if they do, fingers crossed they do and are 1 cent each


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> You are correct, sir. Unfortunately, as I explained, there will be some reaming work required on the wheels to all the inserts to set in.


perhaps, you should place the rim on a axle, place the axle into a dremel tool, and sand the interior of the rim with a little sandpaper or thing like that ?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

A 7/32 inch (5.56 mm) bit is too small and a 15/64 inch (5.95 mm) is just a little large but workable. Keeping the bit centered is a trick. Dimitri's suggestion may be the better solution.

Hah - I found a letter from Tony that came with the inserts. He suggests a 5.6 mm bit to ream the inside of wheels to allow the inserts to inset into the rim. Off to the hardware store!


----------

